# need a casual ski cap for ski resorts



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

First off it really does not matter at all how you look. As long as u don't look like a dumb ass.
Second off cap? As in baseball cap? If your not wearing a helmet(which i suggest) then just go out and buy a beanie. Simple as that


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

SHREDDER97 said:


> First off it really does not matter at all how you look. As long as u don't look like a dumb ass.
> Second off cap? As in baseball cap? If your not wearing a helmet(which i suggest) then just go out and buy a beanie. Simple as that


Right - ski cap / beanie - I'm looking for recommendations for a good one....


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

As for beanies i would say just go to your local shop and find one that is appealing to you. I am sure there are some better quality then others, but there are just to many to really know anyone specifically.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

go get a helmet instead


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

myschims said:


> go get a helmet instead


Nah dude - helmet is for boarding - ski cap is for ski après.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Nah dude - helmet is for boarding - ski cap is for ski après.


this is a snowboarding forum, you might wanna try the skiing forum.
Skiing Forum - Downhill , Cross Country Skiing Discussion Forum is the sister-forum of this community.

if you're looking for beanies, take the advice and hit a local shop, pick one out that doesnt make you look like an ape, and rock it.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

51bombed said:


> this is a snowboarding forum, you might wanna try the skiing forum.
> Skiing Forum - Downhill , Cross Country Skiing Discussion Forum is the sister-forum of this community.
> 
> if you're looking for beanies, take the advice and hit a local shop, pick one out that doesnt make you look like an ape, and rock it.


I'm not sure why you're redirecting me to a ski forum.

Is "ski après" taboo on this forum? It sounds more natural than "boarding après".


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I image searched "Ski Cap" and here are some nice ones.

If you can't get enough Princess Leia in your life...








No description needed.








Super dope "ski cap" from Ed Hardy








For all you Pussycat Dolls fans out there








If you're into stapling small furry animals to your head, but you're tired of those nosy SPCA folks, get one of these! 








Helmets are for gapers and kooks. Get one of these!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Get the "Neff Daily Beanie" they sag nice and look off the chain.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I typically wear this when off the slopes


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You definitely need one of those Mental hat/beanie/whatever the fuck they are things. I greatly encourage the wearing of these. It makes it much easier to spot and avoid the tourist gapers.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> I'm not sure why you're redirecting me to a ski forum.
> 
> Is "ski après" taboo on this forum? It sounds more natural than "boarding après".


i was just pokin fun at ya man =P i know what ya mean... the effort on the accented E called for it =P


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought a few different beanies online for comparison.

My favorite is the Spacecraft Watchman beanie.

Some beanies are too "yarn-y" with big sloppy fuzzy threads.

This beanie is just right. The wool is not too thick and not too thin.

The shape is not too slouchy - just right - the way a good beanie should fit.

Great all-around product.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Go for a Coal Frena, they're a damned nice beanie. You could learn how to crochet and make your own?

Sounds like you wouldnt be out of place rocking a tinfoil hat though...maybe thats a plausible suggestion.


----------



## tyler243 (Dec 30, 2010)

I rock a black carhartt beanie, cheap and indestructible


----------

